# Heat Damaged Tear-away Labels



## jegflhs (May 24, 2011)

We completed an order and noticed the tear-away labels were all damaged from the heat of our tunnel dryer.This is not a problem with regular cloth labels and we have no desire to change the temperatures of our tunnel dryer. Anyone else had to address this issue and have suggestions?


----------



## tommcana (Mar 24, 2015)

Media m type temperatures use in tunnel other wise saw video how to use tunnel temperatures.


----------



## jegflhs (May 24, 2011)

Got the answer from my Tunnel Dryer manufacturer, fold the neck of the shirt over the tags so they aren't exposed to the heater elements. We did and it worked. We now make this our standard practice for all shirts regardless of the label design, BUT tear-away tags suck. They don't always tear away evenly and leave a sticky little stub. Hope industry eventually goes tag-less.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

jegflhs said:


> Hope industry eventually goes tag-less.


I speak for all relabelers when I say HOPE NOT!


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

many brands now are changing the labels and they are not even consistent within a style. some are still the cloth and some are papery and turn to crap in the dryer. On the other hand we just ran an order of tearaway that were unscathed so they aren't all using the same materials. Now we make sure the tag is hidden when we put the shirt on the belt if the tag looks anything different than the normal fabric. It's a real PITA! lol


----------

